# Need a Good Keyboard



## The Conqueror (Dec 31, 2012)

Please suggest me a good mechanical keyboard. I generally like to type very fast. Budget upto 2K. Are mechanical keyboards better for typing? And I don't play games so a gaming keyboard is a no-no.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 4, 2013)

Okay so I did some research and found two keyboards, they're not mechanical but should be fine for me :
Microsoft Wireless Desktop 800 USB Keyboard and Mouse Combo - Microsoft: Flipkart.com
 AND
Logitech MK320 Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Combo - Logitech: Flipkart.com

Which one should I go with? Logitech keyboard looks impressive.



The Conqueror said:


> Okay so I did some research and found two keyboards, they're not mechanical but should be fine for me :
> Microsoft Wireless Desktop 800 USB Keyboard and Mouse Combo - Microsoft: Flipkart.com
> AND
> Logitech MK320 Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Combo - Logitech: Flipkart.com
> ...


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 13, 2013)

I finally went for Logitech *www.flipkart.com/logitech-mk320-wi...&otracker=from-search&query=logitech keyboard

Thank you for just viewing my thread and giving me enough time to research it on my own. I am really happy with my purchase. Thanks a lot thinkdigit users for "viewing" my thread


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 13, 2013)

The Conqueror said:


> I finally went for Logitech *www.flipkart.com/logitech-mk320-wi...&otracker=from-search&query=logitech keyboard
> 
> Thank you for just viewing my thread and giving me enough time to research it on my own. I am really happy with my purchase. Thanks a lot thinkdigit users for "viewing" my thread



You posted this thread on 31/12/12,im seeing this thread for the first time.Its possible that your thread wouldve been buried among the many threads here,and those who 'viewed' your thread actually couldnt know much about keyboards,like me,atleast you shouldve given a daily bump.Anyways congrats


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 14, 2013)

aaah I would have suggested TVS Gold. Oh well! Cheers.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 14, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> You posted this thread on 31/12/12,im seeing this thread for the first time.Its possible that your thread wouldve been buried among the many threads here,and those who 'viewed' your thread actually couldnt know much about keyboards,like me,atleast you shouldve given a daily bump.Anyways congrats


You're right...Thank you 


The Sorcerer said:


> aaah I would have suggested TVS Gold. Oh well! Cheers.


Oh I just came across that, it looks pretty awesome. I' haven't personally used mechanical keyboards before. Actually on an average I get a typing speed of upto 140 WPM on laptop keyboard(the keys are quite cramped and close to each other) but around 220 WPM on a desktop keyboard(and it seems to be even higher with my logitech keyboard). Will I get a better typing comfort and speed with that keyboard?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 14, 2013)

Apologies from TDF for not suggesting you a keyboard within two weeks of your asking it! 

Anyway, I am looking for a keyboard too. Considering a mechanical keyboards are way out of budget for me (for now). So I would be choosing a keyboard under 1k. So can someone give me a few choices. My main use of keyboard is programming. I type a lot, not much of a gamer. But I want to type at a fast rate.

PS: No wireless, since those needs batteries. Plus they dont work while booting (like if I want to choose OS from boot menu, or in BIOS). Do they?


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 15, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Apologies from TDF for not suggesting you a keyboard within two weeks of your asking it!
> 
> Anyway, I am looking for a keyboard too. Considering a mechanical keyboards are way out of budget for me (for now). So I would be choosing a keyboard under 1k. So can someone give me a few choices. My main use of keyboard is programming. I type a lot, not much of a gamer. But I want to type at a fast rate.
> 
> PS: No wireless, since those needs batteries. Plus they dont work while booting (like if I want to choose OS from boot menu, or in BIOS). Do they?




There is no reason why the wireless kb/m should not work while booting- the receiver does not require drivers, it simply creates a link between the keyboard and mouse - the signal entering the USB port is essentially the same as if you were typing/using mouse with wired peripherals. 

Apparently, my new Logitech Wireless Keyboard and Mouse works just fine in the BIOS. As per the product manual, the keyboard battery works for one and half years and the mouse battery works for about 6 months - to a year - depending on your usage. Even the multi-function keys on my new keyboard doesn't require drivers. You might want to look at my recent purchase(Logitech MK320 Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Combo
(Black)), the keys are quite well placed out - it costed me about 1.7K with the wireless mouse combo. And best of all a single USB receiver for both the keyboard and mouse is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 15, 2013)

^^ Whoa. Thanks for giving so more information then I expected. Well, looks like I can put wireless keyboards in the stuff to consider buying soon.

Btw, will this model, Logitech MK320 have problems if you have a Wifi router in the same room? I am quoting a comment from FK:



> The biggest gripe I have with Logitech is their sheer negligence when engineering wireless products.
> 
> The frequencies the MK 320 operates on is 2.4Ghz. The frequency at which Wifi (802.11g/n) operates ? You guessed it ! 2.4 GHz !! The Wifi network can deal with the interference caused by the MK 320. No big deal. But the MK 320 needs to fight with the much stronger signal of the WiFi router. Basic physics !
> 
> The result: While typing a lot of the keystrokes go missing or lag . If you ever move away from the USB receiver more than 4 ft you'll get even worse issues. I've tried to place the router 7ft away from the MK302 receiver with lots of obstruction in between and the mouse and keyboard near the receiver. Still not reliable.



I don't have a wifi router, but I was planning to get one soon too.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 19, 2013)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Whoa. Thanks for giving so more information then I expected. Well, looks like I can put wireless keyboards in the stuff to consider buying soon.
> 
> Btw, will this model, Logitech MK320 have problems if you have a Wifi router in the same room? I am quoting a comment from FK:
> 
> ...


I have tried using this keyboard and mouse keyboard on a laptop in the same room where my router is and also in another room. I did not personally experience any of the issues. *Maybe *they vary from router-to-router. I have ZTE ZXDSL 531B Router which I got with my BSNL Connection and it works fine with my wireless keyboard combo. I have even tried moving mouse from other room and i could see the mouse cursor on the screen moving. So it does work. Anyways I don't think you'll ever need to type from such a far distance, will you? And I'm typing this with my new keyboard. And I saw the review you are referring to. The reviewer is not a "certified" buyer as per flipkart. Anyways you can have a look at some of the Microsoft Wireless keyboard combos too. I prefer logitech anyday. I used my previous Logitech Keyboard for more than 6 years flat. I didn't have a happy experience with my microsoft mouse because it used to have an irritating clicking sound ; not a smooth clicking sound I used to get with my logitech mouse. It could vary from product-to-product though. 
Sadly, not enough research is being done for keyboards and mouse while all the other peripherals get analyzed extensively.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 19, 2013)

The Conqueror said:


> I have tried using this keyboard and mouse keyboard on a laptop in the same room where my router is and also in another room. I did not personally experience any of the issues. *Maybe *they vary from router-to-router. I have ZTE ZXDSL 531B Router which I got with my BSNL Connection and it works fine with my wireless keyboard combo. I have even tried moving mouse from other room and i could see the mouse cursor on the screen moving. So it does work. Anyways I don't think you'll ever need to type from such a far distance, will you? And I'm typing this with my new keyboard. And I saw the review you are referring to. The reviewer is not a "certified" buyer as per flipkart. Anyways you can have a look at some of the Microsoft Wireless keyboard combos too. I prefer logitech anyday. I used my previous Logitech Keyboard for more than 6 years flat. I didn't have a happy experience with my microsoft mouse because it used to have an irritating clicking sound ; not a smooth clicking sound I used to get with my logitech mouse. It could vary from product-to-product though.
> Sadly, not enough research is being done for keyboards and mouse while all the other peripherals get analyzed extensively.



Well, the reviewer mentioned some keys-strokes getting missed sometimes. Which is something which can only be found out with extensive testing. But you are right about being the reviewer a non-certified buyer. None of the other reviewer seems to mention this con.
As for Microsoft mouse, yeah I have used one of my friends Microsoft Desktop 500 combo. It seemed harder to press. 

But I think I don't need a wireless combo, since I don't plan to use my PC sitting much further away from it anyway. And instead planning to buy this economical Mechanical keyboard from TVS: TVS-e Gold Black USB 2.0 Keyboard - TVS-e: Flipkart.com. Which is the same price as was that combo! This keyboard seems a great buy since typing is my foremost requirement!


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 19, 2013)

TVS keyboard is awesome. It will stay on for decades. The only drawback is its very heavy and the keys make noises(this I heard from reviews; please research on this)
And there is a HP Mechanical keyboard which is half the price of TVS keyboard. Maybe it makes more noise. Have a look here too : HP Mechanical Keyboard FF861AA or TVS Gold ?
*
Here is something worth reading : Mechanical Keyboard Guide*


----------



## Vyom (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, I am aware of the fact that mechanical keyboardss are heavy and makes noise. That's why I was reluctant to buy one at first. 
But my need and desire for one supercedes the cons of having it. So I shall buy a mech keyboard this time.

I will have to look for them in local market though, since TVS Gold is out of stock in FK, and HP one is not even mentioned on their site.

Thanks for that informative link. It had a lot of information on mechanical kb's. Too much in fact!


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 19, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Well, I am aware of the fact that mechanical keyboardss are heavy and makes noise. That's why I was reluctant to buy one at first.
> But my need and desire for one supercedes the cons of having it. So I shall buy a mech keyboard this time.
> 
> I will have to look for them in local market though, since TVS Gold is out of stock in FK, and HP one is not even mentioned on their site.
> ...



You're welcome.  Do let me know once you get a new keyboard...


----------



## Vyom (Jan 27, 2013)

So, I was confused between Logitech MK 320 Wireless combo and TVS Gold Mechanical KB.
Bought TVS in the end.  Costed me Rs 1450 from local market. I think its a good deal considering that it was about Rs. 1795 at Flipkart. 

Here is it: 

*i.minus.com/j9EHTzWmncYXI.jpg

Not able to set the Rupee symbol installation though. When I type rupee symbol in MS Word it comes with a ^ sign. When I select Rupee font then it shows proper symbol. But when I type here on TDF, it still shows ^. 
Anyway, I am loving this keyboard. It does makes sound and space bar is a bit too hard to press. But its fun to type on rest of the keys.


----------

